# Milwaukee Slot Car Show



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Sunday February 9, 2014
New Location
Wise Guys-Formerly 
Knights of Columbus
3200 S 103rd St. Greenfield, WI
Starts at 9am and ends at 1pm
$5 admission kids under 16 free
For more info call 414 327-5541 

I will try to scan the flyer I received in the mail later and post it here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Weather permitting I will be leaving my house @ 5am to get there.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I may see you there... . I am going to try to get there, possibly with my brother.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Went there with my daughter. Left at 515am. Arrived at 915. About a dozen sellers. Spent some cash, had some fun. Will post pics of what I bought when I have time. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcasimation (Nov 6, 2008)

Made the trip up on Sunday left my house at 5:30 arrived at 7:15. 
Setup,Sold some stuff, bout some stuff and had some laughs along the way.
Go showCharlie way to go a always!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Which table did you have?


----------

